# Christopher Young



## José Skertchly (Jul 28, 2017)

This is one of my favorite horror soundtracks.



What do you think of it?


----------



## JohnG (Jul 28, 2017)

The Grudge, Hellraisers II -- so totally monstrously good.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 2, 2017)

Great soundtracks. Love the first two Hellraiser movies he scored.

Favourites include...Sinister, The Exorcism of Emily Rose, The Dark Half and Deliver us from evil. Also liked the two Grudge films too.

Great composer!


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 2, 2017)

His Hellraiser scores are some of my favourite scores ever


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 2, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Great soundtracks. Love the first two Hellraiser movies he scored.
> 
> Favourites include...Sinister, The Exorcism of Emily Rose, The Dark Half and Deliver us from evil. Also liked the two Grudge films too.
> 
> Great composer!


Sinister was an interesting soundtrack. I thought it was disturbing sounding and creative. I don't know which parts Young composed and which were pre-existing tracks though.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 2, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Sinister was an interesting soundtrack. I thought it was disturbing sounding and creative. I don't know which parts Young composed and which were pre-existing tracks though.



Yeah, really liked the atmosphere in Sinister. Not sure if he scored the whole thing but remember his name attached to the film.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hellraiser is great. For an unsung gem, try the score to Species. Terrific orchestration and dark, dissonant dread.

Mike


----------



## gjelul (Aug 2, 2017)

Typical C Young - great stuff!

It does sound ageless and very classic. Structure, theme / motif, orchestration.... all there.
A composer's score.

Interesting the difference when compared to scores like Stranger Things, etc., etc., etc.
How much things have changed in the past few years.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2017)

I find his Murder in the First score to be stunning an heartfelt, a truly beautiful score. Hard to find these days but worth it.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 2, 2017)

Here some nice interviews!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 2, 2017)

I also think this soundtrack is absolutely wonderful. Haunting yet beautiful.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 2, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I find his Murder in the First score to be stunning an heartfelt, a truly beautiful score. Hard to find these days but worth it.



Thank you. This is THE score that got me into film composing. Not that I ever got IN to film composing, but we're all trying aren't we? I know it's major fault is how similar it is to Barber (possibly temp?) but I still think it holds it's own. 

Also if you live in LA, Chris Young is an amazing person, amazing teacher, very approachable. It was fantastic to meet and talk with the reason I got into film music.


----------



## gjelul (Aug 3, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Thank you. This is THE score that got me into film composing. Not that I ever got IN to film composing, but we're all trying aren't we? I know it's major fault is how similar it is to Barber (possibly temp?) but I still think it holds it's own.
> 
> Also if you live in LA, Chris Young is an amazing person, amazing teacher, very approachable. It was fantastic to meet and talk with the reason I got into film music.



+1 on the above about C Young.
I've had the chance to meet him and honestly, I've never seen (at least in L.A.  such a generous person like him.


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 3, 2017)

I've met him personally. Incredibly gifted, generous and he has a heart of gold.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 3, 2017)

Christopher Young is hugely underrated in my opinion. I'm a huge fan of his main title theme from Copycat (which seems far classier than the film itself). The score is beautiful, haunting and scary.


----------



## José Skertchly (Aug 3, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here some nice interviews!




Thanks for posting this!


----------



## José Skertchly (Aug 3, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> I find his Murder in the First score to be stunning an heartfelt, a truly beautiful score. Hard to find these days but worth it.




This is just beautiful!


----------



## AR (Oct 19, 2018)

I love his score for Swordfish. One of the greatest movies/scores in the genre. 

..."Life does tend to be stranger than fiction"


----------



## Henu (Oct 24, 2018)

What's your pleasure, sir?

Total Young/ Hellraiser worshipper here. I remember when I first hear the first notes of this opening of Hellbound followed with the theme where the choirs later join...the demonic presence was basically something I could freaking _taste_. And still can!



I just put it on, and got instantly goosebumps and shivers. I'm now clocking at 1:30 mark and I'm still having both. :D On the question on Harry Potter, you could also go on "anything Elfman"- the good old heavy horror waltz works like a charm every time!

I must also mention Young's score to the "The Uninvited", of which theme is one of the greatest ever if you ask me. Just take a listen!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 25, 2018)

"You can’t have clusters in romantic movies, you get fired on the spot. They want a melody. Let’s face it, horror films are not known for their wonderful melodies." - Christopher Young


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I find his Murder in the First score to be stunning an heartfelt, a truly beautiful score. Hard to find these days but worth it.


Here the Murder In The First score is available for listening... has been published by Studio Canal as production music. 
https://posthaste.sourceaudio.com/#!explorer?b=3288610


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 2, 2018)

Christopher is excellent (he's also pretty darn consistent from what I remember). He's also a really nice man who gave me a great autograph.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 2, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> "You can’t have clusters in romantic movies, you get fired on the spot. They want a melody. Let’s face it, horror films are not known for their wonderful melodies." - Christopher Young



And that's what we looooove about them, right? \m/


----------

